# What should I be going to in Bristol in the next few weeks?



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 9, 2007)

So my brother lives in Bristol and I keep promising to visit him. Although he's OK I suppose (for a hippy)   it would be best to visit when there's a good night out on. Can someone who knows what's happening in Bristol recommend a good night coming up? Something in the drum n bass/breakcore/dubstep/techno sort of vein would be ideal.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 9, 2007)

. . . . The train station and getting a ticket to London.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 9, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> . . . . The train station and getting a ticket to London.



BUt then I'd be at home with less money for nothing.


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 9, 2007)

JTG is yer man for this type of nonsense. He does the heads up threads when there's something coming up

It's too noisy for me , though

< dons slippers and smoking jacket>


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm sure there's  a generator gig soon in Lakotas and also Onenation is playing soon...I think!




I'll ask JTG...his pooters fekt ATM...


----------



## Isambard (Feb 10, 2007)

Should praps go the mental kettle thingymajig run by a mate of the Bristlly fella.


----------

